

Technical Co-Founder, Where art thou?  - mikebiostat

I'm looking for a technical co-founder and have been building a world-class team in the health IT and financial markets.  Its my goal to be the best co-founder, ever.  I'm a business guy with a stats background.  Email mike.biostat for more and I can treat you to lunch.
======
Paton
valid email?

------
Ye-Ha
where are you?

